# Needing advice for a gun for my wife.



## rocweiller (Sep 30, 2009)

Im looking for some advice on a possible birthday purchase in October. My wife has recently came around to guns and is now wanting one for herself. She has been eye balling a few different .380 semi autos and of course any gun that has pink on it. I have a Springfield 9mm xdm and she doesnt like the feel of it says its to big to hold. We went out shooting my moms .38 and .357 and she didnt mind the kick of either and liked the feel. So what are some thoughts ? Are revolvers better for her or a semi auto be good? Any other options? 

Thanks


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

rocweiller said:


> Im looking for some advice on a possible birthday purchase in October. My wife has recently came around to guns and is now wanting one for herself. She has been eye balling a few different .380 semi autos and of course any gun that has pink on it. I have a Springfield 9mm xdm and she doesnt like the feel of it says its to big to hold. We went out shooting my moms .38 and .357 and she didnt mind the kick of either and liked the feel. So what are some thoughts ? Are revolvers better for her or a semi auto be good? Any other options?
> 
> Thanks


i like to recommend revolvers for the novice shooter, if she isnt going to be a range rat and put the practice time into a semi, it may not be the best choice....

as for the pink.... the LADYSMITH .38 has pretty Ladysmith name and you can get nice pink grips for it.


----------



## tex70 (Apr 10, 2011)

My daughter is in love with blow-back Walther look-a-likes. She loves my CZ83 and I bought her a Bersa Thunder Plus for her birthday. Got her an Uplala for the high-cap mags and she's in hog heaven.

She's not crazy about my SC XD 9mm and wants nothing to do with my 1911's. A bit snappy for her but she's back on the bull in a hurry with the .380's. She likes the slide on her Bersa; easy to rack for her. I don't know of any pink grips for her "Plus" but the 7 rd Thunder may have more feminine accessories.


----------



## rocweiller (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks for the input.


----------



## ozzy (Apr 16, 2011)

I say whatever hits the bulls eye! Personally I have never bought a gun because of name or looks, if it feels right get it. Years ago I never thought I'd buy a Taurus now that's my main carry. If you can't hit it, you just better lay down and end it.


----------

